# My Rbps



## inked_ (Mar 26, 2013)

I just want to share my baby reds.

Below is the first day pic of my reds on my tank last March 18.


----------



## inked_ (Mar 26, 2013)

After a week I take some picture again.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh man baby reds!!! this got me excited to own reds again! i cant believe what a difference a week made with your fish, those guys are on a fast track to be beasts! thanks for sharing


----------



## inked_ (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi this is the latest update of my reds.
I cannot call them baby now.

For almost 2 months I see a very big difference from the first pic I posted and what I posted now.

I really enjoying having a reds they grow so fast.

Im happy that they are still complete..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love it man...already looking like a full grown adult and still got a ways to go
great job


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

looking good, looks like there doing great cause they are growing fast....


----------

